# Slide Lube?



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

My side is getting harder to pull out. Do you lube your slide?? IF so, with what? and where? on the wheels???
I guess I got that on buying it, but I don't remember. Besides, we OUtbackers know more.







,well, YA'LL do. hahah
Thanks


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I noticed mine to be a bit harder this weekend, I just thougth I was getting older and weaker.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Third season for ours, still works fine.

Try some slide seal lube/protectant and maybe a little wd-40 on the wheels.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Reading through my manuals I noted the slide manufacturer said to NOT put any kind of lubricant on the system. As I recall the idea was it would cause more problems attracting dirt than running it dry does, but I could have that mixed up with something else.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I use a dry based silicone lube made especially for slide outs. It actualy sprays on wet but then dries and doesn't attract dirt, etc... Seems to be working good so far.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Reading through my manuals I noted the slide manufacturer said to NOT put any kind of lubricant on the system. As I recall the idea was it would cause more problems attracting dirt than running it dry does


I don't think a little wd-40 on the wheels of the rear bed slide will cause any problems. I could see a lubricant that stays wet (like wd-40) being a problem with the slideouts with screw mechanisms though.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Just realized I'm talking about the side slidout referring to the mechanism underneath and you folks are discussing the rear bed slideout. My bad.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I noticed our rear bed being a little harder to slide out...I thought it was because of the black material on the under side of the bed sagging a little. 
It happened after the camper was closed up(hot) for a couple of days.








Or not enough windows open(vacuum)

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Try some slide seal lube/protectant and maybe a little wd-40 on the wheels.


WD40 is to lubricants what McDonalds is to food; it might be everywhere, but it's still junk!









Personally, I would never use WD40 on anything. It's pretty low grade stuff. Use white lithium grease, graphite, or better yet, silicone. But not WD40.


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

I noticed this real bad on a damp day.. I think its the rubber seal against the rubber roof.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm using the above on my side dinette slide. No rear slide for me


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I pretty much have to use a slide lube on mine. We travel on gravel roads so much that the under carriage just gets covered with dust. Without some sort of lube, the slide makes a lot of bad noises and is very difficult to move in and out. We use dry silicon lube.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I use a dry based silicone lube made especially for slide outs. It actualy sprays on wet but then dries and doesn't attract dirt, etc... Seems to be working good so far.
> [snapback]50903[/snapback]​


Can you give me the name of that stuff?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"Slide Out Lube & Protectant" made by Camco.

$11.69 at Camping World


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

JimWilson said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Try some slide seal lube/protectant and maybe a little wd-40 on the wheels.
> ...


Although that's what it is mostly used as WD40 is not meant to be a lubricant. It's a water displacer, hence the "WD". The story is the company was trying to come up with a water displacer and this was their 40th attempt and that's where the name came from. Just a little useless info.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Okay, Okay, Uncle, I won't use wd-40 anymore









Mike


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Okay, Okay, Uncle, I won't use wd-40 anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did'nt say not to use it, I keep a couple of cans in the garage at all times and use it for lots of things. Like I said I was just offering a little useless information.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

east-tn-outbacker said:


> Although that's what it is mostly used as WD40 is not meant to be a lubricant. It's a water displacer, hence the "WD". The story is the company was trying to come up with a water displacer and this was their 40th attempt and that's where the name came from. Just a little useless info.


That's actually the story I had heard as well.


----------

